# CA18DET HiPerformance internals



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

I searched a lot on the web and i did not found much info about CA18DET internals, as i understood the stock internalscan hold sowere betwen 300HP and 400HP

as i also understood if u aim high power from a CA18DET engine
first step is ti incrase his capcaiti from 1809cmc to about 2000cmc

but in this case what pistons... (internals) u will have to use, from were this internals can be bought this days

if, u have any ideeas u can write them here, about how to built a high power engine from the CA18DET (i know i can do a swap with a RB26DETT.... but thisi snot the ideea of the post), i want to make a scatch of a high power CA18DET

i have a CA18DET engine (except the one that runs on my car) i was lucky to found one (the turbo was mising) and i want to turn him in parts and rebuilt it form 0 with the aim to get as much power as posible

anyway, i have the whole time in the world, i have some mechanical skils, not so much money, and i want to start by miself to built that engine

any help will be apreciated.


----------



## ByReaL (Jul 5, 2004)

so this thread is about building a High Power CA18DET from 0
about were can be purchased CA18DET internals
and about any other info regarding high power CA18DET

www.norrissdesigns.com have a 600HP CA18DET (awarded as the most powerful CA18DET outside Japan)


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Head studs*

I've read that even with reinforced head studs and stronger head gaskets, the CA head can warp at 400 hp. SR20 might be a better powerplant if you want over that much, but a CA is good enough for some.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

How much power are you looking for?


----------

